# AI . V.A surf fishing this week



## hunter1 (Jul 31, 2009)

I'm down at AI. VA for a week . So far 2 days of fishing, 2 snapper Blues, 5 spot. That's it. One guy down from me caught a ray. Tomorrow I'll try just for the small fish and try for Flounder. Leave the 10' rod in the Jeep.


----------



## NICKNICHOLS (Oct 5, 2002)

Thanks for the report. I am assuming AI is Assateague Island on the Eastern Shore?


----------



## hunter1 (Jul 31, 2009)

Yes it is. Went out again today. noting big . But caught 3 nice size whiting, I'll eat them with the small blues I caught. Also 6 good size spot. kept 2 for bait. Every thing was caught using light rods, all caught on FBBW. they wouldn't touch the squid. Left the 10' rod at the place. Hope tomorrow brings more whiting. Tight lines. :fishing:


----------



## NICKNICHOLS (Oct 5, 2002)

Thanks my friend, good luck tomorrow☺


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

Left your rod at the [email protected] there are few places around there the tourons don't make it to. I wouldn't leave much laying around, wouldn't trust it would be there when you get back. Are you driving the beach?


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

I'm so glad the south osv is open again even if not all the way to the hook. Can't take the swimmers and idiot's anymore. Impossible to avoid them when its closed for the birds. I had a group just hang out past the bar with boogie boards in the exact spot they where watching be bomb 4oz all morning . They don't give a f..k . Was all the way south down next to the rope.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

The hook will be open again soon... and don't discount the north OSV. If you've got a decent cast there are fish out there and none of the swimmers, though the bugs will eat you alive. Also suggest you hit some of the small local piers and toss for flounder. There's some fatties out there.


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

sand flea said:


> The hook will be open again soon... and don't discount the north OSV. If you've got a decent cast there are fish out there and none of the swimmers, though the bugs will eat you alive. Also suggest you hit some of the small local piers and toss for flounder. There's some fatties out there.


the north osv ramp was a bit of a pain in the tail last time I was there in July. People had gotten stuck and dug out on the ramp leaving the beach took several tries to get off the beach.


----------



## hunter1 (Jul 31, 2009)

*Didn't leave rod*

No, Benji. I meant I left the 10' rod at the house. LOL


----------



## hunter1 (Jul 31, 2009)

Ok, I'm back today from A.I.Va. Thursday I rested and took the wife shopping on Chincoteauge . Friday was great fishing if you like spot. I tried them and don't care for them. I caught so many I lost count, I prayed every hook up it was a whiting. I released all the spot . So now I'm ready to cook the Blue and the whiting I caught. Yes I did drive the OSV south side,was open to the old CG station. Jeep worked great. Did see a lot of AWD's stuck , One about every day, P/U trucks too, but that was from not airing down. One of those Boxy Benze almost got stuck, They kept trying to drive along the water line. But fishing 4 out of 5 days was great.


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

The hook is now open. Not much today other than small rays, small Whiting, and 1 small pompano about 7 inches .


----------

